# Are beef neck bones RMB?



## GSDSunshine

Just curious about some beef items, trying to eliminate the possible cause of the dogs allergic reaction. Taking out the turkey and trying beef. Are beef neck bones good as a RMB, if not what beef is?

Thanks


----------



## onyx'girl

beef neck bones are RMB, but the bones are dense, and some dogs don't digest them well as they can't break them down small enough. May barf back up, re-eat, mine do w/ pork neck bones and those are smaller.
There isn't much in the way of beef that is an RMB, you could do some knucklebones, cut smaller and add ground meat to it for a meal. 
I am going thru the same thing, took chix away and that obviously wasn't the problem, so we are going to the vet to get thyroid, and maybe some allergy tests run(even though I know they aren't really accurate) to see why Onyx has chronic ear problems, along with chewing her pads and licking her lower abdomen.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

> Originally Posted By: GSDSunshine Are beef neck bones good as a RMB, if not what beef is?
> 
> Thanks


If your dog can eat the neck bone and digest it - then they are a RMB.

Those and beef ribs (again - may be too much for some dogs) are the only beef RMBs.

I would feed boneless beef and use egg shells as the calcium source if I wanted to do only beef.

From the Dog Aware website Dog Aware website:



> Quote:The ideal calciumhosphorus ratio in the canine diet is between 1:1 and 2:1. Meat contains a lot of phosphorus, so the more meat a diet contains, the more calcium will be required to reach the correct calciumhosphorus ratio. Adding 800 to 1,000 mg of calcium will provide the correct calciumhosphorus ratio even for a high-meat diet, unless you use a calcium supplement that also contains phosphorus. In that case, moderately higher amounts of calcium may be needed to balance out the additional phosphorus contained in the supplement.
> 
> Ground eggshell can be used as a calcium supplement. Rinse eggshells and dry them on a counter overnight, or in the oven, then grind them in a clean coffee grinder. One large eggshell provides one teaspoon of ground eggshell, which contains 2,000 mg of calcium, so add ½ teaspoon ground eggshell per pound of food fed. Don’t use eggshells that haven’t been ground to powder, as they may not be absorbed as well.


----------



## Jax08

Jax has problems with pork ribs but did really well with the pork necks. I would go that route instead of beef. What about the tails though? Those are RBMs. If you can find them for a good price.


----------



## Jax08

Lauri...what would ox tails be? Aren't they RMBs?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Lauri...what would ox tails be? Aren't they RMBs?


They are more cartilage than bone and, for my guys, were more recreational than food.


----------



## Nancy Calloway

All interesting. There seems to be no clear answer. For sure: If the dog does not eat beef rib bones he won't break or chip a tooth!
Before starting raw 2 weeks ago my GSD had lots of tartar from kibble. Vet said not good and suggested nyla bone. That would be like chewing paper instead of real chewing gum. So instead, I ordered the GREATEST Turkey Necks from HARE TODAY (in Pennsylvania) They are HUGE. After two weeks of raw feeding and 3 Turkey Necks his teeth look like new. White and shiney. And the vet NEVER MENTIONED T necks or raw food. (Not surprised).


----------



## Traveler's Mom

Hi Kira,

I asked the same questions as you and got the same answers. You'll see my email about bone shards in poop. Traveler didn't crunch up the beef neck bones enough before he swallowed them and good sized sharp bone fragments came out the other end. I was very afraid to let him have any more. I'm ordering lamb ribs in the hopes he does better with those. I haven't tried pork ribs yet. Please let me know how that goes if you try them.

No chicken or turkey for Traveler so it is a very real problem finding suitable RMB.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Springbrz

Nancy,

I don't use beef rib bones for rmb. I use them as recreational tooth cleaning bones. They amount of meat varies depending where you get them from very little to a good amount. The bones themselves are fairly hard. My girl easily chomps the soft cartilage end and sides of the rib and chews away. At the-end-of-the-day she is never able to chew off more than 1/2 of the rib bone. Once she is done with her chew session I usually just throw the rest of the bone away as she won't often go back to it. 

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## SuperG

Agree with most of the ..." if your dog can deal with neck bones........". Beef tail certainly is enjoyed by my pooch....I get 5-8 inch sections of beef tail and it seems to be a good chew for my dog....some fairly stiff cartilage with a good percentage of meat.

SuperG


----------



## Nancy Calloway

Good information. These Beef ribs do bother me. Mine have a lot of cartilege and meat around them. I bought 7 in a rack of ribs and the butcher cut each one individually. I could let him chew the meat / cartilege off but then I am not sure HOW I will get it away from him. he might not give it up too happily and then I am in trouble. I just started raw chicken 2 weeks ago. TRACY at HARE TODAY (the owner) said to keep him on all chicken pieces for 2 to 3 weeks before changing proteins. He has not had any trouble. Am feeding the PREY MODEL DIET. 
Please tell me WHERE you ordered your LAMB RIBS that you mentioned. Also MY PET CARNIVORE offers whole chickens in tact - head to feet - for $4 to $5 for a 3 pound chicken. That's good to me. 
Nancy Jane


----------



## Traveler's Mom

Hi Nancy,

I'm sorry for delay in responding. Had dental surgery Friday and wasn't enjoying life for the last couple of days.

Raw Feeding Miami

I also found some at Western Market just the other day. I don't generally shop there because I'm not 100% comfortable with their meat quality. Not sure why I feel that way since I haven't had any bad experiences so I'd be interested if anyone can comment on the stores. They are new to our area.

Lynn & Traveler


----------

